

Ask HN: if you get 600 users in 3 weeks, is that good, average or bad? - kinj28

We have rolled out a team based link sharing tool (teamgum.com) in last week of april at TNW conference in Amsterdam. In 3 weeks, we have got 600 users, 150+ teams signed up. wonder if that is good, bad or average. Also, what other parameters as a marketer you would suggest to monitor?
======
taprun
Imagine these two scenarios:

We spent $50 million dollars advertising our free app and got 600 users in
three weeks. Is that good? No, it's terrible.

We spent $0 in advertising and told one guy who wasn't even in our niche about
our app that costs $1000 per month and got 600 users in three weeks. Is that
good? It's awesome!

Take a look at your ongoing costs, marketing costs per signup, customer
lifetime value, customer feedback and value being generated for your
customers.

------
CGR
I believe that it is a good start. On an average you're getting 50+ teams a
week and 200 users. These numbers suggest that the collaborative tool you're
talking about is intuitive easy to learn and most importantly addressing a
common need for all the team-members. As a marketer I would recommend you to
also track the engagement ratio of your application and install to
registration rate. This will let you identify the users specific to an
industry and will allow you to customize and design your marketing campaigns
and strategies around a specific customer base

~~~
kinj28
thanks for your reply. we are tracking engagement ratio aswell, but not sure
what is the average engagement ratio like for enterprise link sharing tool.
Your 2nd point is very interesting & we have to incorporate that. thanks
again.

------
aashaykumar92
It sounds really good, congrats! But growth is the statistic to focus on.
Maybe make your current stat of 600 users be your starting point and make it
your goal to increase 10-15% weekly from now on.

Also, reach out to your current users constantly and ask for feedback so you
know what to improve on for each iteration. This will come in handy 4 months
down the road when you are trying to gain 300 users in a week. Good luck!

------
hcho
Depends. 600 users paying $20 a month? Great, there are people who would kill
for that. 600 users to whom you display ads? Meh...

~~~
kinj28
not paid as of now. we have free plans.

~~~
signals
Did you do anything aside from TNW to promote it?

~~~
kinj28
Nothing apart from TNW. would you recommend any other mediums?

------
informatimago
If those are the 600 users you'll ever have, it's bad. If in the next 3 weeks
you get 600 more users, it's average. If in the next 3 weeks you get 6000 more
users, it's good.

------
read
Measure your growth rate in users every week. 5% is good.

[http://paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://paulgraham.com/growth.html)

------
nemasu
600 users in 3 weeks? I'm hoping to attain that in 3 months -_-. So ... good I
think.

